# need a good gym programme



## Sarah (3 May 2007)

Hi all,

Ive just joined a gym....its a lovely gym in a hotel with a pool ,no classes though and i really need to lose two stone in about 3 months...anyway my plan was to go to the gym 5 days a week...3 of those days is to exercise at the gym and the other two days is to swim.Is this enough?
My problem is that the instructers in the gym arent that interested in teaching me an exercise programme to use while in the gym.When i asked i was told just do whatever you feel comfortable with!! I was wondering if anyone could give me some info on what machines to use for weightloss and how long to go on each machine for?That kind of thing. If anyone could help id be very grateful as feel a little lost without some direction! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lauren (3 May 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Would highly recommend the Body for Life program. Check it out online. I think the link is www.bfl.com

It provides information on eating (very important for weightloss!), exercises (with demonstrations) and motivation. Theres also a lot of discussion on supplements etc. I've followed this program in the past(without their EAS supplements) and its very sensible, easy to follow and very works. 

If you haven't been to a gym before or used machines/weights, I would recommend booking an hour with a personal trainer as it is important to learn proper form especially with weight training. Perhaps you could bring someone in from the outside to show you if the guys working there are no interested.


----------



## carchick (3 May 2007)

Hi Lauren is right. An hour with a personal trainer will do great things for you!    They will help you set up a routine and what areas you need to work on.


----------



## demoivre (3 May 2007)

Sarah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive just joined a gym....its a lovely gym in a hotel with a pool ,no classes though and i really need to lose two stone in about 3 months...anyway my plan was to go to the gym 5 days a week...3 of those days is to exercise at the gym and the other two days is to swim.Is this enough?
> My problem is that the instructers in the gym arent that interested in teaching me an exercise programme to use while in the gym.When i asked i was told just do whatever you feel comfortable with!!



Absolutely unacceptable imo. The minimum you should have received is a fitness assesment *before *you started in the gym and then shown how to use the gym equipment. It should be routine for these instructors to do out particular training programs depending on what it is you are after - some or all of these instructors will have qualifications in Recreational Management. Insist on better service imo and if you don't get satisfaction from the manager of the health club go to the overall hotel manager and complain.


----------



## lazing (7 May 2007)

I found the following website very insightful.  Don't be put off by the tone of the guy who writes it, as there is a mine of useful information in it.

http://www.intense-workout.com/

If I were you, I would:
- Try go to the gym 3 times a week, for about an hour.
- Spend 5 mins warming up (light jog)
- Spend 30 mins doing cardio (eg rowing maching / jogging / cycling) - you need to do a min of about 20 mins sustained exercise to get anywhere.  It is tedious in the extreme, but unfortunately that's the way it is.
- Then try out some of the weights machines... but nothing too heavy.

If you give the above a trial for your first four to six weeks, you should then be in a good position to meet with a personal trainer, and get value for money from them.


----------



## Haille (8 May 2007)

Sarah my advice {I am in the process of finishing a N.C.E.F. Certificate in Exercise and Fitness at the University of Limerick -finished on May 13th.] is as follows.You need to get a personal programme done out.You should not judge weight loss by the weighing scales alone.You need to get skin fold measurements done to assess fat weight v fat free weight.You also need to do cardiovascular tests such as a tradmill walking tests or treadmill jogging tests to assess your current cv fitness.It is important to start at a safe intensity level on a tradmill.Flexibility tests would also determine your current flexibility,what areas you need to work on especially to prevent injury.
    I would recommend 8-10 mins warm up on treadmill,you then need to do a series of pre-stretches to stretch the main muscles that will be used in the C.V. phase.Depending on your fitness you could do 20 mins on treadmill-you could start with 5-10 mins initially gradually increase time as fitness levels improve.You need to do a cool down 5-10 mins to gradually reduce heart rate.You could then you use some of the gym machines for local muscular endurance [ 10 mins.]which will help to tone the muscles.Again these need to target specific muscles everybody is different consequently they will need to work on different areas.Finally you need to do post stretches for 15-30 seconds per stretch.This is very important.Ultimately you need to avoid injury so that you can complete a 3 month programme.Proper stretching,warm up and cool down are essential.You also need to establish what intensity you can safely work at.This can only be done by the tests already mentioned.  Hope thats some help.


----------

